# Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

						Den Investoren waren nicht ganz so glücklich, als die Publisher Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts ihre Quartalszahlen vorstellten. Da verwundert es auch nicht, dass die beiden CEOs der Publihser nun auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs auftauchen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*


----------



## redeye5 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Bobby Kotick war doch soweit ich weiß vorher Finanzchef bevor er wieder CEO wurde und hat somit über seit Gehalt mitbestimmt. Genauso wie über seinen Bonus, den er beim internen Wechsel eingestrichen hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Platz 1 auf der Liste verdient im Jahr 1517-mal so viel wie der durchschnittliche (Median) Angestellte seiner Firma. Nice.
Der Mattel-CEO sogar knapp 5000-mal.


----------



## sterreich (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Also rechnen wir mal durch:

28.698.375 Millionen/Jahr
2.391.531 Millionen/Monat
Wären ein durchschnittlicher Monatslohn von 2989$ für die entlassenen 800 Mitarbeiter bzw. 2985$ wenn er sich selbst dieses Gehalt zahlen würde.

Zeigt gut was verkehrt in der heutigen Geschäftswelt läuft.


----------



## user42 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

28.698.375 € / 365 Tage / 24 Stunden / 60 Minuten / 60 Sekunden = 0,91 € pro Sekunde 24/7

Ich glaube wir sollten denen nicht so viel Geld hinterwerfen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



sterreich schrieb:


> Also rechnen wir mal durch:
> 
> 28.698.375 Millionen/Jahr
> 2.391.531 Millionen/Monat
> ...



Ich frage mich, um wieviel Prozent man die Gehälter der restlichen Beschäftigten mit dem eingesparten Geld anheben könnte, wenn man Mr. Koticks Gehalt auf "nur" das 100-fache des Median-Gehaltes beschränken würde.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Managerbashing und von mir aus  können die GUTEN Leute auch ein abartiges Schweinegeld einheimsen, denn  wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen, dann ist dies nun mal gerechtfertigt -  und solange die Manager nicht von Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, bin ich  100% Befürworter freier Vertragsabschlüsse, aber in diesem Falle, also  bezogen auf den Activision-Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick: Ja, der Herr ist  sein Geld nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## Bevier (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Also, ich würde das auch für nur 5 Mio. im Jahr machen und sicherlich nicht schlechter, zumal ich auch noch eine gewisse Ahnung habe, was den Kunden gefallen könnte und wofür sie bereit wären, Geld zu lassen. Aber haltet euch ran, mit den Gehaltsvorstellungen finde ich auch in Deutschland als CEO sofort einen Posten, die zahlen zwar insgesamt weniger aber würden trotzdem Einiges mit mir sparen und ich müsste nicht von hier weg...


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



user42 schrieb:


> 28.698.375 € / 365 Tage / 24 Stunden / 60 Minuten / 60 Sekunden = 0,91 € pro Sekunde 24/7
> 
> Ich glaube wir sollten denen nicht so viel Geld hinterwerfen.



EA kriegt schon lange keinen Cent mehr von mir aber die meisten Leute werden hier wieder nur schimpfen aber eben weiterhin nichts daran ändern  Jeder einzelne Spieler hätte so viel Macht über diese Leute, wenn man nur mal irgendwo zusammenhalten würde. Und nein wegen jedem Furz einen Shitstorm lostreten und dann die Spiele trotzdem kaufen, wirkt sich nicht darauf aus.


----------



## Kondar (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

28.698.375 Millionen  ?
sind hoffendlich nur 28,698375 Millionen gemeint.
Würde gerne wissen wieviel CoD pro Monat an $ generiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Februar 2019)

*Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Ich bin ja durchaus ein Verfechter des Leistungsprinzips, heißt wer etwas leistet, soll auch dementsprechend entlohnt werden. Die Summen, die allerdings an Führungskräfte in der Industrie oder z.B. an Sportler im Fußball gezahlt werden, empfinde ich nur noch als krank. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr. Und es führt dazu, dass die Überbezahlten den Kontakt zur Basis verlieren. Im Falle von Activision und EA zu den Spielern. Wie sollen diese beiden mit ihren exorbitanten Stundenlöhnen auch verstehen, dass es da Spieler gibt, die sich ihre Hardware und die Games zusammen sparen müssen, und die für Ihr sauerverdientes Geld das bestmögliche Produkt erhalten möchten. Das bestmöglich Produkt für den Spieler, nicht für die Aktionäre von EA und Activision, und nicht für die Boni der CEOs. Dieses Verständnis ist den Verantwortlichen bei EA und Activision mMn komplett abhanden gekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Kondar schrieb:


> 28.698.375 Millionen  ?
> sind hoffendlich nur 28,698375 Millionen gemeint.
> [...]



Andreas Link hat vermutlich die Zahl direkt aus der Studie rauskopiert und dabei nicht bedacht, dass bei Zahlen die Benutzung von Komma und Punkt im Deutschen und im Englischen genau umgedreht ist.


----------



## XD-User (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Mit der gleichen Bezahlung wie bei EA und Cancervision mache ich den Job auch mal für 6 Monate auf Probe.

Zumindest in der Hinsicht was die Spieler wollen, könnte ich (und sicherlich viele andere auch) sicherlich was reißen.
Sollte mich der Vorstand nach 6 Monaten raus hauen reicht mir das Geld auch erst mal


----------



## OField (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja durchaus ein Verfechter des Leistungsprinzips, heißt wer etwas leistet, soll auch dementsprechend entlohnt werden. Die Summen, die allerdings an Führungskräfte in der Industrie oder z.B. an Sportler im Fußball gezahlt werden, empfinde ich nur noch als krank.


Bei Sportlern kann ich das sogar noch verstehen, da hier jedes Bisschen mehr Leistung zwischen Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden kann, entsprechend ist man bereit für die Spitzensportler das Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Aber bei Managern finde ich die Summen tatsächlich nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da der eine wirtschaftlich so viel mehr bringt wie ein anderer.


----------



## Vrtra81 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



sterreich schrieb:


> Also rechnen wir mal durch:
> 
> 28.698.375 Millionen/Jahr
> 2.391.531 Millionen/Monat
> ...



Problem ist dabei nur das laut den Zahlen im Artikel der Durchschnittliche Verdienst bei 7.945$/Monat bzw. 95.342$/Jahr liegt.

Also ganz schlecht scheint es den Angestellten dort nicht zu gehen


----------



## OField (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Vrtra81 schrieb:


> Problem ist dabei nur das laut den Zahlen im Artikel der Durchschnittliche Verdienst bei 7.945$/Monat bzw. 95.342$/Jahr liegt.
> 
> Also ganz schlecht scheint es den Angestellten dort nicht zu gehen



Durchschnitt ist kein gutes Maß. Wenn 8 Arbeiter 1000, ein Personalchef 10.000 und der CEO 2.000.000 im Monat verdienen. Dann ist der Durchschnitt 201.800, über das wahre Gehalt des gewöhnlichen Angestellten, sagt das aber nichts aus. Die 8000 bekommen also vielleicht die Lead Programmer/Designer etc. Der gewöhnliche Programmierer wird eher bei 3000 liegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Wo ist das Problem? 

Private Firmen bezahlen mit ihrem Geld einen Angestellten. Ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, hat die Firma zu bestimmen. Wenn jemand bereit ist Summe X für einen CEO zu bezahlen, dann ist das halt so.

Ich - als Kunde - habe jederzeit die Möglichkeit darüber zu bestimmen, ob ich eins der Produkte dieser Firmen kaufe oder aber nicht. 

Da stören mich die Zwangsgebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten deutlich mehr. Denn ob ich da zahle oder nicht, liegt außerhalb meiner Verfügungsgewalt.


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Auch ihr seid doch bloß neidisch! Die haben es verdient so viel zu bekommen - alles leistungsgerechte Bezahlung!
Die haben Tag und nach an den Spielen gearbeitet, ohne Pause und ihr seht ja welch ein Erfolg sie sind!


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Die sollten lieber mal ne Liste mit CEOs machen, die NICHT überbezahlt sind... würde das ganze vereinfachen und überschaubarer machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Private Firmen bezahlen mit ihrem Geld einen Angestellten. Ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, hat die Firma zu bestimmen.


 Und das bestimmen die Angestellten?
Oder die Aktionäre?


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



OField schrieb:


> Durchschnitt ist kein gutes Maß. Wenn 8 Arbeiter 1000, ein Personalchef 10.000 und der CEO 2.000.000 im Monat verdienen. Dann ist der Durchschnitt 201.800, über das wahre Gehalt des gewöhnlichen Angestellten, sagt das aber nichts aus. Die 8000 bekommen also vielleicht die Lead Programmer/Designer etc. Der gewöhnliche Programmierer wird eher bei 3000 liegen.



Bei der Studie wird deshalb aus gutem Grund das Median-Einkommen genommen, und nicht das arithmetische Mittel (das was man im Alltag als "Durchschnitt" bezeichnet). Der Median ist genau die Mitte einer Verteilung. In diesem Falle hieße das, 95.342$/Jahr ist genau die Mitte der Einkommensverteilung. Je 50% (bzw. 49,999...%) der Einkommen sind höher oder niedriger. Das wäre dann in der Tat ein ziemlich gutes Einkommen, aber scheint branchenüblich zu sein. Das Median-Einkommen bei EA liegt quasi genauso hoch.

Beim Wal Mart CEO z.B. mit seinen "nur" 23 Mio $ Jahreseinkommen sind das satte 1188-mal so viel wie das Median-Einkommen der Beschäftigten. Das liegt bei nicht mal 20.000$. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob und wie weit bspw. auch Teilzeit-Arbeitsverhältnisse einfaktoriert werden.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Natürlich kassieren diese Vögel fantastillionen an Gehalt, denn Ami-Buden sind die überbewertesten Firmen überhaupt. Aber solange es genügend _Trottel_ gibt, die solche Läden unterstützen, werden die CEOs auch weiterhin Jahr für Jahr fantastillionen kassieren.
 Egal, ob diese überteuerte Plörre von Starbucks, dieser "designed in California, made in china"-iCrap von Apple, diese Social Media Seuchen Facebook und Instagram, dieser lachhaft überteuerte Frass von McDo...Ami-Läden kann man alle in die Tonne treten, inklusive €A


----------



## Noofuu (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Merkt man stark an der Qualität der Spiele, wenn das Geld in Leute fließt die nichts Leisten.


----------



## azzih (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Managerbashing und von mir aus  können die GUTEN Leute auch ein abartiges Schweinegeld einheimsen, denn  wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen, dann ist dies nun mal gerechtfertigt -  und solange die Manager nicht von Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, bin ich  100% Befürworter freier Vertragsabschlüsse, aber in diesem Falle, also  bezogen auf den Activision-Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick: Ja, der Herr ist  sein Geld nicht wirklich wert.



Naja sind vielleicht keine Steuergelder direkt aber ist das Geld, was die tausenden "normalen" Mitarbeiter mit ihrer täglichen Arbeit an Produktivität erwirtschaften. Und wenn man sieht wie viele große Unternehmen Weltmeister darin sind quasi keine Steuern in den Ländern zu zahlen in denen sie ihre Umsätze erwirtschaften, so sind die Chefgehälter indirekt schon wieder vermiedene Steuergelder die eigentlich hätten gezahlt werden sollen.

Kein Mitarbeiter/CEO etc. ist es wert das 100 bis tausendfache des normalen Angestellten zu verdienen. Ist einfach abartig, ungerecht und schädlich für die Volkswirtschaft. Das Geld wäre besser aufgehoben verteilt auf normale Arbeitnehmer, die es wieder in den Binnenmarkt investieren. Was leider bei Superreichen nicht passiert.

Gleiches bei Unternehmenssteuern. Wenn man anschaut was ein mittelständisches Unternehmen an prozentualer Steuerlast hat im Vergleich zu nem Milliarenkonzern ist das schlicht ein Witz. Das Gleiche mit Steuerabgaben auf Erwerbsarbeit im Vergleich zu Kapitaleinkünften.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Private Firmen bezahlen mit ihrem Geld einen Angestellten.* Ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, hat die Firma zu bestimmen.* Wenn jemand bereit ist Summe X für einen CEO zu bezahlen, dann ist das halt so.



Nein in der Regel bestimmt das nicht "die Firma", wer soll "die Firma" überhaupt sein, sondern es bestimmt ein kleiner "erlauchter" Kreis von Personen an der Spitze einer Firma (und da kennt man sich auch meist firmenübergreifend recht gut) und sind die Festlegungen, wie und weshalb Summe X als Gehalt und Abfindung gezahlt wird, auch völlig intransparent / nicht nachvollziehbar für Außenstehende.
Bei diesen Gehaltshöhen, geht es in keinem Fall mehr um eine wirkliche Arbeitsleistung die die Summen rechtfertigen würden (da geht es in der Regel nur noch darum wer hat welche Kontakte wohin) und sind die Gehälter und Abfindungen meist auch nicht mehr an nachhaltigen Erfolg des Unternehmens gebunden (ehr im Gegenteil, wie man immer wieder sieht).

In jedem Fall aber hat 99,5% "der Firma" (das Groß der Angestellten) in aller Regel überhaupt keinen Einfluss darauf was die Firmenspitze verdient.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich - als Kunde - habe jederzeit die Möglichkeit darüber zu bestimmen, ob ich eins der Produkte dieser Firmen kaufe oder aber nicht.



Wenn du meinst. 
Wie willst du denn dann deiner Meinung nach, so als Beispiel, noch einen PC kaufen, sofern dir das Gehalt der Vorstände bei AMD, Intel und Nvidia nicht zusagen würde, oder sind die in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft völlig unerheblich?
Oder wie eine Reise innerhalb Deutschlands mit der Bahn durchführen, oder ein Bankkonto eröffnen, oder Medikamente kaufen, oder Kraftstoff fürs Auto, usw. 
Sorry, aber was du da äußerst ist eine reine theoretische Utopie (wie ein funktionierender Kommunismus) und populistisch, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Es ist in nicht wenigen Fällen fast unmöglich zu verhindern Produkte von Unternehmen zu erwerben wo man nicht mit den Gehaltsvorstellungen der Vorstände / Firmenspitze einverstanden sein könnte, schlicht weil es an entsprechend brauchbaren Alternativen mangelt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da stören mich die Zwangsgebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten deutlich mehr. Denn ob ich da zahle oder nicht, *liegt außerhalb meiner Verfügungsgewalt.*



Na nur gut das dies bei Grafikkarten, oder vielen anderen (teils genannten) Punkten, überhaupt nicht der Fall ist. 



azzih schrieb:


> Kein Mitarbeiter/CEO etc. ist es wert das 100 bis tausendfache des  normalen Angestellten zu verdienen. Ist einfach abartig, ungerecht und  schädlich für die Volkswirtschaft. D*as Geld wäre besser aufgehoben  verteilt auf normale Arbeitnehmer, die es wieder in den Binnenmarkt  investieren.* Was leider bei Superreichen nicht passiert.



Wie kann man nur auf so abwägige Gedanken kommen?
Das ja schon fast so ein sakrelig wie zu meinen das Geld würde dem Unternehmen vieleicht besser nützen würde man es in in ihre Produkte, oder Forschung investieren.


----------



## sterreich (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Managerbashing und von mir aus  können die GUTEN Leute auch ein abartiges Schweinegeld einheimsen, denn  wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen, dann ist dies nun mal gerechtfertigt -  und solange die Manager nicht von Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, bin ich  100% Befürworter freier Vertragsabschlüsse, aber in diesem Falle, also  bezogen auf den Activision-Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick: Ja, der Herr ist  sein Geld nicht wirklich wert.



Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn ein Manager entsprechend verdient, wenn er sein Geld wert ist. Das trifft nur auf die wenigsten zu. Die wandern zumeist von Baustelle zu Baustelle und kassieren fürstlich. Das Gehalt gehört außerdem an das der Angestellten gekoppelt damit das keine perversen Züge annimmt. 
Und wenn es Entlassungen gibt muss das Manager-Gehalt entsprechend gekürzt werden, denn dann hat er offenbar besch***ene Arbeit geleistet. Und bevor jemand mit "Produktivität" kommt, kontere ich gleich mit "sozialer Verantwortung" der Firmen, ist ein eigenes Thema in der BWL.



Vrtra81 schrieb:


> Problem ist dabei nur das laut den Zahlen im Artikel der Durchschnittliche Verdienst bei 7.945$/Monat bzw. 95.342$/Jahr liegt.
> 
> Also ganz schlecht scheint es den Angestellten dort nicht zu gehen


Erstmal hast du offenbar einen Rechenfehler drin:
28.698.375÷306=93.785,54÷12 = 7815,46
Dann sind das in den USA Bruttolöhne, also ohne Sozialversicherung, Pensionsversicherung, Steuern,... 
Unterm Strich dürften 3-4k überbleiben, angesichts der Preisniveaus in Santa Monica nichts Außergewöhnliches. 
Aber selbst dann hätte er mit entsprechenden Gehaltsverzicht einfach mal die Hälfte der Entlassungen verhindern können.


OField schrieb:


> Durchschnitt ist kein gutes Maß. Wenn 8 Arbeiter 1000, ein Personalchef 10.000 und der CEO 2.000.000 im Monat verdienen. Dann ist der Durchschnitt 201.800, über das wahre Gehalt des gewöhnlichen Angestellten, sagt das aber nichts aus. Die 8000 bekommen also vielleicht die Lead Programmer/Designer etc. Der gewöhnliche Programmierer wird eher bei 3000 liegen.



Ist Median, nicht Mean.


----------



## Arkintosz (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



> Die Studie misst das am jährlichen Gehalt des CEOs, das ins Verhältnis des Gehaltes eines durchschnittlichen Angestellten gesetzt wird.


Ganz hervorragend! Die Studie macht das genau richtig. Es ist aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn jemand das Zehnfache oder gar noch mehr als der Durschnitt verdient.

Pervers ist es aber, wenn man selbst 300 mal so viel wie ein durchschnittlicher Arbeiter verdient, und dann 800 Menschen die Lebensgrundlage entzieht:


> So entließ Activision-Blizzard rund 800 Leute trotz Rekordumsatz.



Die Staatengemeinschaft der Erde muss sich unbedingt einigen, um dem Unfug global ein Ende zu bereiten. Einzelne haben eine immense monetäre Macht, welche sie nicht mehr verwalten können. Das führt zu einer katastrophalen Ineffizienz und einem Gewaltenabzug von Staaten, einer Untermauerung Aushöhlung demokratischer Prozesse.

Es geht hier keinesfalls darum, idiotische Weltbilder durch eine Gleichmacherei zu rechtfertigen oder gar umzusetzen. Selbst wenn man global festlegen würde, dass keiner mehr als das 100-fache des Durchschnittseinkommens der Angestellten aus dem Unternehmen in Privatbesitz überführen darf, wäre das ein massiver Fortschritt.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Das führt zu einer katastrophalen Ineffizienz und einem Gewaltenabzug von Staaten, *einer Untermauerung* demokratischer Prozesse.



Nicht böse, bzw. besserwisserisch gemeint (sondern nur ein gut gemeinte Anmerkung), ich glaube aber was du meinst ist ehr eine Unterminierung demokratischer Prozesse (also eine Aushöhlung), eine Untermauerung der demokratischen Prozesse wäre ehr eine Stärkung der Fundamente selbiger.


----------



## Arkintosz (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht böse, bzw. besserwisserisch gemeint (sondern nur ein gut gemeinte Anmerkung), ich glaube aber was du meinst ist ehr eine Unterminierung demokratischer Prozesse (also eine Aushöhlung), eine Untermauerung der demokratischen Prozesse wäre ehr eine Stärkung der Fundamente selbiger.


Stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis. Da habe ich nicht richtig nachgedacht. In meiner Vorstellung meinte ich nicht, ein Loch graben und mit Steinen füllen, sondern ein Loch graben, um etwas einstürzen zu lassen. Das habe ich dann falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## BxBender (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Ich bekomme da fast schon Mitleid mit den armen Fussballspielern dieser Welt, die sich zudem auch noch wöchentlich mehrmals den Arsch aufreißen müssen und Leistung liefern müssen, und deren Kariere meist nach 20 Jahren hops ist und Frührente bedeutet.


----------



## rum (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

W T F ??


----------



## Deathmachine (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Amerika ist ein "schönes" Beispiel für reinen Kapitalismus im Endstadium.
Die Reichen werden immer reicher, die Lebensqualität und -erwartung für die "unteren" 90% sinkt immer mehr und die Politik und Medien könnten nicht wirtschaftsfreundlicher (also volkfeindlicher) sein wenn sie es versuchen würden.


----------



## wurstkuchen (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

"Derweil kann man sich wohl auf noch mehr Star-Wars-Content freuen, denn Bob Iger, CEO von Disney, hat nur 45 Prozent der Zustimmung beim Salär durch die Hauptversammlung. "

... hä?



Noofuu schrieb:


> Merkt man stark an der Qualität der Spiele, wenn das Geld in Leute fließt die nichts Leisten.



Wieso, Wilson hat sehr viel geleistet für EA als Erfinder der Lootboxen.


----------



## facehugger (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Einfach Wahnsinn was das für Summen sind und wie krank unsere Gesellschaft schon seit langem ist. Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Szene aus einem Film: "Wann ist es genug, welche Summe wäre nötig, das Sie zufrieden sind"? Die Antwort: "Mehr..."

Gruß


----------



## Kondar (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Managerbashing und von mir aus  können die GUTEN Leute auch ein abartiges Schweinegeld einheimsen, denn  wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen, dann ist dies nun mal gerechtfertigt -  und solange die Manager nicht von Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, bin ich  100% Befürworter freier Vertragsabschlüsse, aber in diesem Falle, also  bezogen auf den Activision-Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick: Ja, der Herr ist  sein Geld nicht wirklich wert.



Nein.
*Niemand *kann so eine Leistung in 24/7 erbringen die es Wert ist "nur" 10 mal zu kriegen. Von den Werten mal ganz zu schweigen.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund von alle gleich gut -> alle gleiches Gehalt aber jeder sollte sich mal fragen ob man lieber
den Job eines CEO oder der einer Reinungskraft/Pflegekraft macht und wer da lieber die XX Millionen kriegen soll.


----------



## pitbull3090 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Die Gehälter sind ja teilweise schon lächerlich hoch. Sie können ja von mir aus gerne Millionen (von mir aus auch Milliarden) verdienen, dass sei jedem gegönnt. Ich finde aber nur schade, dass diese Gehälter auf dem Rücken der "einfachen" Arbeiter bezahlt wird. Die schufften, also machen das wirkliche doing, und bekommen nichts vom Kuchen ab. Stattdessen geht das große Geld Richtung Management und Aktionäre. Ich denke die CEO´s und co machen mir als wir es uns vorstellen. Für uns sind das alles nur Labertaschen und Nichtskönner. Aber wer von uns weiß was sie denn wirklich tun und welche Entscheidungen sie Treffen, von denen wir nichts mitbekommen. Was hier auch schon mal geschrieben wurde: wenn die Gehälter im Management mal gekürzt werden würden oder Boni ausfallen, dann könnten die Arbeiter gehalten werden und es wird nicht 800 Leuten die Lebensgrundlage entzogen. Schade das der Mensch nur eine Art Ressource in einigen Firmen sind. Man braucht sie nicht? ja dann weg. Da ist nichts menschliches mehr. Klar ist es durchaus in Ordnung Leute zu entlassen, wenn man sie nicht beschäftigen kann, aber gibt es keine Mittel und Wege für Publisher und Entw. Studios diese zu beschäftigen? Und selbst wenn sie sich mal mit neuem Fency Shit beschäftigen. Dann machen sie halt von mir aus 100 Indie Titel und die Entwickler können mal ihre Visionen ausleben. Wenn eins dann doch ein gutes Konzept wird und sich dann doch gut verkauft, hat man eventuell eine Serie geschaffen, die gut funktioniert.


----------



## Inras (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

"So entließ Activision-Blizzard rund 800 Leute trotz Rekordumsatz"

Sind Aktienunternehmen nicht was tolles? Bin ich froh in einem Familienunternehmen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein in der Regel bestimmt das nicht "die Firma", wer soll "die Firma" überhaupt sein, sondern es bestimmt ein kleiner "erlauchter" Kreis von Personen an der Spitze einer Firma (und da kennt man sich auch meist firmenübergreifend recht gut) und sind die Festlegungen, wie und weshalb Summe X als Gehalt und Abfindung gezahlt wird, auch völlig intransparent / nicht nachvollziehbar für Außenstehende.



Wenn es an der Spitze der Firma entschieden wird, ist es die Firma. 

Mein Gehalt bestimmt auch mein Chef (der steht an der Spitze) und das Ganze ist für Außenstehende auch intransparent. Da ist nichts verwerflich oder verwunderlich daran. Das passiert jeden Tag tausendfach überall.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei diesen Gehaltshöhen, geht es in keinem Fall mehr um eine wirkliche Arbeitsleistung die die Summen rechtfertigen würden (da geht es in der Regel nur noch darum wer hat welche Kontakte wohin) und sind die Gehälter und Abfindungen meist auch nicht mehr an nachhaltigen Erfolg des Unternehmens gebunden (ehr im Gegenteil, wie man immer wieder sieht).



Welche Gehälter bestimmen denn die „wirkliche Arbeitsleistung“ und wie misst man das? Da ist doch keine physikalische Größe die man messen kann. Gehalt ist immer etwas subjektives. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In jedem Fall aber hat 99,5% "der Firma" (das Groß der Angestellten) in aller Regel überhaupt keinen Einfluss darauf was die Firmenspitze verdient.



Das ist im kleinen Betrieb um die Ecke nicht anders, als im multimilliarden Großkonzern der global agiert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.
> Wie willst du denn dann deiner Meinung nach, so als Beispiel, noch einen PC kaufen, sofern dir das Gehalt der Vorstände bei AMD, Intel und Nvidia nicht zusagen würde, oder sind die in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft völlig unerheblich?



Ich habe die Möglichkeit des Verzichts. Ein PC ist Luxusartikel, denn man sich leisten will. Nichts was man braucht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder wie eine Reise innerhalb Deutschlands mit der Bahn durchführen, oder ein Bankkonto eröffnen, oder Medikamente kaufen, oder Kraftstoff fürs Auto, usw.



Fernbus, anderes Kreditinstitut, Onlineapotheke.

Auto würde wieder unter die Kategorie Luxusartikel fallen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da äußerst ist eine reine theoretische Utopie (wie ein funktionierender Kommunismus) und populistisch, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Es ist in nicht wenigen Fällen fast unmöglich zu verhindern Produkte von Unternehmen zu erwerben wo man nicht mit den Gehaltsvorstellungen der Vorstände / Firmenspitze einverstanden sein könnte, schlicht weil es an entsprechend brauchbaren Alternativen mangelt.



Nicht jedes Produkt ist lebensnotwendig. Ein PC ist es definitiv nicht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na nur gut das dies bei Grafikkarten, oder vielen anderen (teils genannten) Punkten, überhaupt nicht der Fall ist.



Wenn ich eine Grafikkarte nicht will, kaufe ich sie schlicht nicht. Wenn ich den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk nicht will, muss ich ihn trotzdem bezahlen. Und das Ganze, obwohl es Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Kondar (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Die Gehälter sind ja teilweise schon lächerlich hoch. Sie können ja von mir aus gerne Millionen (von mir aus auch Milliarden) verdienen, dass sei jedem gegönnt. Ich finde aber nur schade, dass diese Gehälter auf dem Rücken der "einfachen" Arbeiter bezahlt wird. Die schufften, also machen das wirkliche doing, und bekommen nichts vom Kuchen ab. Stattdessen geht das große Geld Richtung Management und Aktionäre. Ich denke die CEO´s und co machen mir als wir es uns vorstellen. Für uns sind das alles nur Labertaschen und Nichtskönner. Aber wer von uns weiß was sie denn wirklich tun und welche Entscheidungen sie Treffen, von denen wir nichts mitbekommen. Was hier auch schon mal geschrieben wurde: wenn die Gehälter im Management mal gekürzt werden würden oder Boni ausfallen, dann könnten die Arbeiter gehalten werden und es wird nicht 800 Leuten die Lebensgrundlage entzogen. Schade das der Mensch nur eine Art Ressource in einigen Firmen sind. Man braucht sie nicht? ja dann weg. Da ist nichts menschliches mehr. Klar ist es durchaus in Ordnung Leute zu entlassen, wenn man sie nicht beschäftigen kann, aber gibt es keine Mittel und Wege für Publisher und Entw. Studios diese zu beschäftigen? Und selbst wenn sie sich mal mit neuem Fency Shit beschäftigen. Dann machen sie halt von mir aus 100 Indie Titel und die Entwickler können mal ihre Visionen ausleben. Wenn eins dann doch ein gutes Konzept wird und sich dann doch gut verkauft, hat man eventuell eine Serie geschaffen, die gut funktioniert.



Ich hoffe Du findest in Deinem Text den Widerspruch selber.


----------



## pitbull3090 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*



Kondar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du findest in Deinem Text den Widerspruch selber.



Es könnte an mehreren Stellen als Widerspruch aufgefasst werden. Wie soll ich es erklären ohne das ich einen Roman drüber schreibe  Auf welchen möchtest du denn konkret hinaus? Dann würde ich versuchen den mal zu konkretisieren.


----------



## Phobos001 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Activision-Blizzard und Electronic Arts: Auf der Liste der überbezahlten CEOs*

Mir fällt da immer wieder ein was Bobby Kotick vor einigen Jahren auf der "Deutsche Bank Securities Technology Konferenz" sagte.




> "Bei Activision herrscht eine Kultur der Sparsamkeit", so Kotick. "Als ich vor rund zehn Jahren unzählige Verbraucher-Experten für Activision engagierte, war es mein Ziel, jeglichen Spaß am Produzieren von Videospielen zu unterbinden."





> Entsprechend angespannt forciere der Firmen-Chef die allgemeine Unternehmens-Stimmung, basierend auf "Skepsis, Pessimismus und Angst", vor allem dieser Tage, wo es doch um die Wirtschaft so schlecht stehe. "Activision ist sehr gut darin, den Fokus der Menschen auf die Rezession zu legen", sagte Kotick.



Mehr muss man dazu glaube ich nicht mehr sagen


----------

